# Pigs & chickens First post



## burntmuch (Sep 15, 2010)

Hello, Coming over here from BYC. Trying to grow or raise my own food as much as possible. Started with chickens for meat & eggs. That is working out real good. So starting to look at different livestock. So heres my question.

Im gonna be building a new pen for my meat chickens, to keep them away from my laying hens. So Ive been wondering if I was to use the proper fencing could I use the same pen for feeder pigs.  The pen will be used for 4-5 mths a year for meat chickens. So for 7 mths a year its empty. Could I use it for raising a couple feeder pigs. Im just starting to look into feeder pigs so any info would be appreciated. Thanks Jay


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 15, 2010)

not unless you are using field fence and 3 strands of electric with a superbig charger.

our pigs were a nightmare this year. they CLIMBED THE FENCE to get out. we'd never seen anything like it. 

we ended up having to refence them, get a bigger charger -- the whole works. 

pigs are bigger and meaner than you might think and wow the damage they can do. dont underestimate their fencing needs. that being said.. wow your meaties will be extra safe is you use the same area!

good luck!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 15, 2010)

Yep, if you build a fortress that can keep pigs in, I imagine it will keep many predators out!  This is my first year with pigs and I also had to re-build my fence.  I started with just several strands of electric and had to switch to electric and cattle panels.  Building a fence in an emergency is no fun and is also an unplanned expense, but it is also a long-term investment if you do it right.


----------



## burntmuch (Sep 15, 2010)

So could I just build to chicken strength Then run some electric wire in side of the welded wire. or do hog panels.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 15, 2010)

Pigs enjoy a good chicken dinner just as much as you do. Keep them seperated. they also enjoy duckling, poults, rabbit, lamb, kid (goat), etc.   Also, keep your KIDS out of the pig pen or you will end up takeing the kid to an emergeny clinic. (I learned the hard way when I was a kid!)


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 15, 2010)

> So could I just build to chicken strength Then run some electric wire in side of the welded wire.


just make sure its super tight and that you dont skimp on the posts... think of it as "killer ostrich strength" and not merely "chicken strength"

;-)

honestly, you'll thank us. 

while you're at it.. figure out a way to effectively feed them. you dont want to spend a lot of time (if any) inside the pen. like bossroo said, keep the small people away.

i never get in the pen with the pigs and only approach with a stock cane and two hard working farm dogs (who have saved me a couple times from pigs). my husband, who is a big guy, is the one who goes in the pen - and he only goes in with a stock cane. 

ditto on keeping them away from the poultry and other stock. if they share the yard and the hens pop over...well.. sooner or later there will be fewer hens. ours share the yard with some of the poultry but we make sure they are so well fed they dont even turn their heads when we feed the chickens (which we do out of sight).


----------



## freemotion (Sep 15, 2010)

Personally, I'd go straight to hog or cattle panels, lined on the inside with at least a couple of strands of very hot wire, and on the outside with chicken wire.  Then you should have a fortress that will keep chicks in and dogs out, and later, pigs in and smaller critters out.

If you are only raising cornish-x's, the hog panels will be high enough, right?  I've never raised meaties.  First batch arriving Friday.  I do know that laying chicks can fly LOOOOONG before they have feathers!


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Sep 16, 2010)

hee hee hee Free... meaties couldnt fly with a Mileage Plus number and a seat in First Class!

ha!

;-)

hog panels are more sturdy but we had a large area so we used field fence


----------



## freemotion (Sep 16, 2010)

I used cattle panels because I didn't want goats jumping into the pen and getting eaten by the pigs!  Also, it gives me more options in the future.  That could be a buck pen if I ever decide to keep one year round.

My first creepy meaties in a few hours, OFG!


----------



## burntmuch (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Im gonna do some more research on the pigs. Not ready for them yet. Gotta build the pen for my meaties. Its gonna be 10 X24 with a little coop that I can roll out. welded wire on post 8ft apart. Then when Im ready to do pigs Im gona do hog panels inside Say 10 ft X 20 ft. So I can walk thru the gate to reach the feeder . Like I said I gotta do some more research.


----------

